# Makita router adapter needed?



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a 1.5 hp Makita RT0701 trim router with plunge base and I’m trying to find an adapter for the base and pattern bushings.

I’m new to woodworking & routers and cannot seem to find an adapter for this router. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are two ways to use a template ....*

You can use the PC style guide bushings and calculate the difference in bit diameter and bushing diameters but I find that a pain. OR you can use a flush trim bit with a top or bottom bearing which rides directly on your exact size template, a much more direct and simple approach.


Porter Cable guide bushings:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=porter+cable+guide+bushings


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

SWrick said:


> I have a 1.5 hp Makita RT0701 trim router with plunge base and I’m trying to find an adapter for the base and pattern bushings.
> 
> I’m new to woodworking & routers and cannot seem to find an adapter for this router. Thanks





You have a Makita router... why not get Template Guides from Makita? Have you checked the Makita website?


----------



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

Mad said:


> You have a Makita router... why not get Template Guides from Makita? Have you checked the Makita website?


Yes and I could not find what I was looking for along with a bunch of google searches.


----------



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> You can use the PC style guide bushings and calculate the difference in bit diameter and bushing diameters but I find that a pain. OR you can use a flush trim bit with a top or bottom bearing which rides directly on your exact size template, a much more direct and simple approach.
> 
> 
> Porter Cable guide bushings:
> ...


Actually I was going to purchase both, a bushing set along with a top roller 1/2 bit to trim my cutouts with a router. 

Now I’m learning both methods accomplish the same goal? If that’s the case, is one method more advantageous over the other and I would think the bit with the upper roller guide would be simpler since it does not require any other parts or pieces. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Purchase both?*

I don't think the Makita has an adaptor base plate for use with the PC guide bushings. Call their tech dept and see or do a search. That's why I suggested a flush trim bit, no adaptor plate is needed. If you watched the video, you saw that there is some calculation required not only for the bit and bushing combination, but your template must be oversize by that same difference. With a flush trim bit, the template is the same size as the finished opening, a more simple method. 
:smile2:
If you get the guide bushing kit, get the all brass one! Steel bushings will ruin your bit if you make a mistake in bit selection or plunging depth:
https://www.amazon.com/Router-Templ...e/dp/B07736MKMT/ref=psdc_552580_t3_B0007SXH78


Apparently there is a guide bushing base:
The Makita version/adaptor:
https://www.amazon.com/Makita-32149...ng+base+for+trim+router&qid=1588940872&sr=8-1


OR a universal type:

https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-713...t/dp/B07N94BNW2/ref=psdc_552580_t1_B0007SXH78


This guy made his own:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have one of those Makita RT0701CX7 fixed/plunge routers. I bought the Makita guide bushing adapter at the same time. I installed it in the plunge base, and never removed it. To be honest, until this thread, I forgot that I had to buy it as a separate item. I bought a set of all brass guide bushings similar to the ones @woodnthings mentioned above. 

I am not pushing any one particular source, but I got them at my local Rockler store. I bought a couple of their sign making kits and their picture-hanging keyhole template to hang the signs, along with the appropriate router bits. When I got home and started making signs, I discovered that that brass guide bushing set did NOT include the special "Short-Shank Guide Bushing" that is required for their picture-hanging template, necessitating a return trip to pick up the missing bushing. Argh!!

Here are links, but REMINDER: SHOP AROUND!

-> Makita Template Guide Adapter - This is the part that @SWrick needs, available from many sources:
https://www.rockler.com/makita-template-guide-adapter

Router:
https://www.rockler.com/makita-rt0701cx7-1-1-4-hp-compact-router-kit
Guide bushing set that I bought, which did not include the needed short-shank guide bushing. It looks the same as many other guide bushing kits, all of which are probably made in one factory in China:
https://www.rockler.com/router-guide-bushing-kit
Picture Hanging Keyhole Template:
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-picture-hanging-keyhole-template
Stupid Short-Shank Guide Bushing that I expected to find in their guide bushing set or should be included with the picture handing template:
https://www.rockler.com/short-shank-guide-bushing-and-nut-5-8

Sign making kit, FYI. I have the small and medium ones in "State Park" font. To me, the alternate "Comic Sans" font is ugly. The bushing is included, but not the router bit. Why not?
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-int...font-kits-state-park-font-sign-making-systems


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> I don't think the Makita has an adaptor base plate for use with the PC guide bushings.





SWrick said:


> Yes and I could not find what I was looking for along with *a bunch of google searches*.



Instead of searching advertising driven google, why not search the source... Makita?



MAKITA TEMPLATE GUIDES:

Makita #: UPC #:  Makita Description of Outside Diameter, Inside Diameter, Depth: _(my notes)_



164472-4 088381111713 40mm 1-37/64" OD x 37mm 1-29/64" ID x 11.5mm 29/64" DP

165046-4 088381161237 40mm OD

164471-6 088381111706 30mm 1-3/16" OD x 27mm 1-1/16" ID x 13mm 33/64" DP

163080-8 088381111645 29mm 1-9/64" OD x 25mm 63/64" ID x 15mm 19/32 DP

164470-8 088381111690 27mm 1-1/16" OD x 24mm 15/16" ID x 13mm 33/64" DP

164393-0 088381111683 20mm 25/32" OD x 18mm 45/64" ID x 13mm 33/64"

164835-4 088831111744 16mm OD x 14.5mm ID x 13mm DP _(see next) (same UPC after next)_

344364-5 088381141222 16mm OD x 14.5mm ID x 13mm DP _(already have? Or the others?)_

193043-0 088381111744 5/8" OD x 9/16" ID x 33/64" DP _(see previous)_

164776-4 088381112062 12.7mm 1/2" OD x 11mm 7/16" ID x 13mm 33/64" DP

164388-3 088381156356 12mm OD x 10mm ID x 9mm DP

164775-6 088381111720 11mm 7/16" OD x 9mm 23/64" ID x 13mm 33/64" DP

164379-4 088381111676 9.5mm 3/8" OD x 7.7mm 19/64" ID x 11.5mm 29/64" DP 




MAKITA 3703, 3707, 3708, 3709 SERIES, *RT0701C* FIXED BASE TRIM ROUTER TEMPLATE GUIDES:

Makita #: UPC #:  Makita Description _(__my notes in parenthesis)_

343577-5 088381115681 10 mm OD _(for fixed base trimmer routers) (already included in RT0701c kits with fixed and plunge bases)_




MAKITA GUIDES FOR KJ150 PATTERN TRANSFER:

Makita #: UPC #:  Makita Identification of Router Model Application:

323018-7 088381______ 5/8" (3601B) _(Don't get this, as the 3601B router is unique)_

345387-6 088381______ 5/8" (3606, RP2301FC, RP1801F, RP0900K)

193366-6 088381160308 5/8" (RD,RF,RP 1101) _(also shown in next group)_



MAKITA *TEMPLATE GUIDE ADAPTER* & PC TYPE GUIDES:

Makita #: UPC #:  Makita Description

321492-3 088381111799 Adapter allows use of two piece template guides (PC Type)

321493-1 088381______ Adapter (threaded) for Template Guides for 3601B _(don't get this, it won't fit the 701 trim router)_

252627-4 088381111782 Lock Nut for two piece Template Guides below



MAKITA TWO PIECE PC TYPE TEMPLATE GUIDES: _(PC Type stands for Porter Cable Type)_

Makita #: UPC #:  Makita Description of Outside Diameter, Inside Diameter, Depth:

193372-1 088381160346 Template Guide 1-35/64" B=1-35/64"OD A=1-3/8""ID C=17/32"DP

193369-0 088381160339 Template Guide 1-1/4" B=1-1/4"OD A=1-1/32"ID C=7/16"DP

193368-2 088381160322 Template Guide 1-3/16" B=1-3/16"OD A=1-1/32"ID C=25/64"DP

321812-1 088381111805 Template Guide #25 that requires 321492-3 Adapter above (see next)

193235-1 088381111805 Template Guide 1" MakitaUSA B=1"OD A=57/64"ID C=7/16"DP

193367-4 088381160315 Template Guide 59/64" B=59/64"OD A=3/4"ID C=9/16"DP

193265-2 088381158039 Template Guide 51/64" MakitaUSA B=51/64"OD A=5/8"ID C=9/16"DP

193261-0 088381157995 Template Guide 3/4" MakitaUSA B=3/4"OD A=21/32"ID C=9/16"DP

193266-0 088381158046 Template Guide 5/8" MakitaUSA B=5/8"OD A=17/32"ID C=9/16"DP

193366-6 088381160308 Template Guide 5/8" MakitaUSA B=5/8"OD A=17/32"ID C=7/32"DP

193263-6 088381158015 Template Guide 1/2" MakitaUSA B=1/2"OD A=13/32"ID C=5/16"DP

193262-8 088381158008 Template Guide 7/16" Makita USA B=7/16"OD A=11/32"ID C=5/32"DP

193264-4 088381158022 Template Guide 3/8" Makita USA B=3/8"OD A=9/32"ID C=5/16"DP

193267-8 088381158053 Template Guide 5/16" B=5/16"OD A=1/4"ID C=5/32"DP




Google is a revenue driven, content curated soda straw through which the real world is viewed. Oftentimes, more can be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

I agree with your original comment that a trimmer bit ( top roller ) is probably the best method for me to use with my limited power router.

Also, don’t think you haven’t influenced me with your recommendation regarding a table saw. I’m going to install some extra material under the worktop of the Paulk workbench so that I have a future option to route a miter slot that will line up with any table saw that I might purchase in the future. 

Apparently all of the of different manufacturers have their own dimensions on where the slots are spaced. It’s not a standard dimension ( chicken in HD & Lowe’s today ) so I will add block that would work with either a DeWalt or a Saw Stop Mobil job site saw. Thanks for your responses ❗


----------



## SWrick (Apr 8, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have one of those Makita RT0701CX7 fixed/plunge routers. I bought the Makita guide bushing adapter at the same time. I installed it in the plunge base, and never removed it. To be honest, until this thread, I forgot that I had to buy it as a separate item. I bought a set of all brass guide bushings similar to the ones @woodnthings mentioned above.
> 
> I am not pushing any one particular source, but I got them at my local Rockler store. I bought a couple of their sign making kits and their picture-hanging keyhole template to hang the signs, along with the appropriate router bits. When I got home and started making signs, I discovered that that brass guide bushing set did NOT include the special "Short-Shank Guide Bushing" that is required for their picture-hanging template, necessitating a return trip to pick up the missing bushing. Argh!!
> 
> ...


Much to my surprise, I just received an email from Grizzly who provided a link from their site with the adapter that will fit the Makita. Their price is $4.99 for the part. I’m kind of resolved to the fact that it’s really not something I need after leaning of the trimmer bits with the top roller (if that’s what it’s called) since it will accomplish the same goal. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have one of those Makita RT0701CX7 fixed/plunge routers. [...]


... and it bit me today, taking a chunk out of my fingertip. The blood was dripping on the floor and made a mess, but fortunately it was not a serious injury. 

The router was not plugged in, and there were no router bits nearby. What got me was the router's subbase. Every edge of that machined aluminum framework is razor sharp. You can use it to slice soft tomatoes, prepare samples for electron microscopes, or perform surgery. Holy [email protected]!!!

I was attaching an ellipse/circle jig to the subbase of the router. The jig came predrilled for Porter-Cable, DeWalt, and Bosch compact routers, but I had to drill it for the Makita.
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-compact-router-ellipse-and-circle-jig

While putting in a screw, the router tipped on the table and it somehow bit my middle finger. It was not a simple cut; it took a chunk. I was very confused about how it could have possibly happened while taking care of the first aid. When I went back and examined the parts, the only obvious source of injury were the sharp edges of the framework on the router's subbase. Ouch.

Whatever Makita did to machine that router subbase, I wish it could happen to my hand plane blades and chisels. For now, I am pointing that injured middle finger at Makita. :-(

Photo: 
Shows regular base turned aside to show the aluminum subbase framework. Every curved and straight edge on that framework is razor sharp.


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your finger. Thank you for the heads up. I have that router.


----------

